# SLP Fish and Seaweed Report



## larebo (May 8, 2006)

Pretty much forget the big poles, the seaweed was thick today at San Luis Pass. Fished the beach on the Freeport side and ended up with three drum from 15" to 19" on dead shrimp casted from the shore. By the time the high tide hit around 1 PM, was pretty much hopeless to keep anything out for more than a few minutes due to the weed.


----------



## CAPSIZED (Aug 10, 2004)

Watch out for those Man-O-Wars I must have counted over a hundred of them at the jetties last week.


----------



## MikeZ (Jun 10, 2010)

Nice Drum, I fished Jamaice Beach/ Isla Del Sol Saturday. Same thing, seafood all over the place but using dead shrimp... the bite is usually in the first 10 minutes anyway so you can usually hook up before the weeds get on the line. 
Cleaned up on the big whiting, but no drum. 
Did get 3 small bonnet heads, or at least I thought they were, not real good at identifiying sharks. 
I have a quick questtion for you larebo..... When you catch these drum, are you fishing the cuts closer in? In Jacksonville, FL where I went to college, we always needed some structure on the beachfront to get into these drum so Im not to sure what to look for here. 
Also what rig do you use in the surf?


----------



## larebo (May 8, 2006)

Mike Z:

Caught the drum throwing peeled, dead shrimp no more than 20 to 30 yards off the beach using #6 treble hook and 3 oz sinker. Probably close to the same distance you caught the whiting. The drum seem to always be in the 1st gut, waist deep or less just off the beach. Kind of surprised to see them in the surf this late in the year. I usually catch them in the winter months. With the seaweed so thick, planting a couple 7 foot long pvc pipes in knee-deep water allows the line to stay out a little longer before getting washed ashore.

larebo


----------

